# cartoon dust ball



## DeepSpring (Nov 30, 2006)

So I am filming a movie, it is kinda weird. A plate of fast food is chassing a girl because she dosnt like how it tastes and then a plate of carrots comes to her recues and saves her. The plates need to fight and i was thinkign of making a "cartoon dust ball" kinda thing like they do in old looney toons. I'm taking stills of the plates infront of a green screen and then im gonna do stop motion in photoshop to make them fly


does anyone have any ideas aabout creating this dust ball stop motion style?


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 1, 2006)

Instead of trying to make your own dust ball, can you use pics of other movie dust balls (maybe use individual frames from dust ball movie sequences).  You may need permission for that, though.


Also, they have these erasers (called kneaded rubber erasers) for artists that are kinda like playdough.  As you erase pencil, the lead gets "absorbed" into the eraser, which becomes darker and darker with more lead.  You can probably make one big ball, make it look dust colored, and stick your food in that.


Good luck.


----------

